# Printing over others labels with heat transfers?



## GLC (Jun 3, 2007)

I have read a number of posts that mention printing or pressing over a label and things of that nature. My question is, How professinal does this look? Is this a good idea? 

I went out today to one of the two really large shopping centres around and there I found clothes with all types of labels screen printed, embroided and printed tags.

What do you guys think about using a heat press to print over a label or directly unto a shirt. 

Please please please can anyone, someone put some pictures up here so that we all can see the effect and how they look.

Thanks a milion

I'll be back with some of our designs at some point..


Ezekiel 

thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I haven't seen it done, but I don't think it would be very professional looking.


----------



## GLC (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the swift reply rodney. It would be good to see some images of this though..


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

If they are done right they look fine, the main thing is making sure your design is dark enough to 'hide' the original writing. I mainly use Gildan t's which are easy because the label is in 2 parts.

I'll photo some later so you can see. GLC I have tried to apply with an iron but it's not as good because the pressure is not high enough and if you move the iron it can change the shape of the label slightly.

I use this method on a clothing line i supply to a gym and they seem happy with the results and the labels seem to be holding up ok.

Lee


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Here you are, apologies for the delay and the crap camera but you will get the picture.

The labels were printed on xpres dark jet xp3133 with an epson D88 using durabrite ink. This is the ink recommended for use with this paper.

Work out the size you need, design, print, then cut with rule and knife or scissors if you have a steady hand! Peel off backing, line up on original label and press at 175 for 20 secs. Done.

The grey label was pressed onto the second part of the Gildan label having removed the first part with a craft knife. It could be put on the first part if the design is dark enough to cover the original writing. The grey ones are the new design, the white ones were left over from the last batch.

It's not a perfect solution but ok if you only need a few bespoke labels or limited editions. You could also have a small version of the main t-shirt print on the label if you wanted.

The orange t-shirt has had the label completely removed and a transfer label pressed directly into the neck area.

As you can see the theme then matches t-shirts, point of sale signs etc

Hope this helps

Lee


----------



## GLC (Jun 3, 2007)

LEE THANKS FOR THE GREAT PICTURES AND THE REPLY. This really sheds light on the whole situation for me. The Label printed directly on the Tee looks as though it is the easiest to apply with a press. I just wonder How you manage to get the labels in the press.

Thanks again for a Great reply and some nice pics.:tipthank: 

Ezekiel


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

No probs, glad to help.

To press a label on the shirt just turn inside out and press as normal.

To press on the label, I just lay the label on the edge of the platen and press. 

You can put the transfer on first, pushing it up slightly under the neck tape ( where the original label is stitched ) and then laying on the edge of the press.

The transfer can be added after you put the label on the press but you have to be quick because the heat will start to curl the transfer and makes it a bit sticky and hard to move around.

Lee


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

A hat press also works well for this.


----------



## GLC (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks guys.. 

While on the Subject of Labels....
Does anyone know of any other type of methods used for labels? As I was on the way back from church while my wife was doing what ladies usually do in shopping cities. I looked at a few other shirts ( this is becoming part of my daily agenda while out) looking at stitching and labels, guessing mehods of applications and all sorts. I just hope security does not mistake me for a shop liffter by the way in which I examine the clothes.

Does anyone have any other ideas and pics of labels and what do you guys think is best. Is woven he only way to go?

Thanks Again to All

Ezekiel


----------

